# Can i spray roundup and then cover with compost?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So i need to take care of an area in my easement that has been overgrown.

My goal is to:

1) remove bushes by cutting them to the ground (weed bushes)
2) rake debris that has build up over the last 4 years.
3) transplant those orange lillies that are about to bloom (dont want to destroy whats nice)
4) spray roundup on the area
5) immediately after have 6 cu yards of compost dumped to regrade and create healthy environment for grass
6) add lesgo sun and shade mix + starter fert + hydrogrow i think from site one
7) add straw net blanket to keep slope.

Can i spray roundup and then just cover it hoping to kill whatever weeds there are and then immediately cover? Or do i need to spray round-up and then wait a while before covering? Maybe i dont need round-up at all if im covering with compost and just add some tenacity on top? Weeds are starting to grow there.

Thoughts?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

What are you trying to kill? The bushes? If so you want to spray them with a herbicide before cutting them down. The leaves will absorb it and carry it through the plant to get a good kill.

What kind of bushes are these? You will need to use a pretty strong concentration of glypho for woody plants. Might want to consider a tank mix of gypho and crossbow to get a good kill on woody plants as well as grasses and broadleaf weeds.

In terms of compost, I wouldn't try to plant grass in a thick layer of pure compost. Good topsoil or native soil with some good amendments would probably be a better choice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For round up to work, it needs a growing plant and sun. It needs to be absorbed by via the leaves. If you apply and cover it, it will go to waste.

Also, you don't want to cover a significant number of green clippings/weeds and then try to grow something on top. The stuff in the bottom will rot and affect the roots from the top.

Lastly, if it is a slope and not too large, then consider sod. You could get it for around $6 a 2 x 5 roll, if you pick it up.


----------

